#  > Islam >  > Koran >  kritiek op de koran

## chequevera

Hallo allemaal,

Gisteren tijdens een college, had een hoogleraar het over hermeneutiek, interpretatieleer.
Hij vertelde daarbij dat men in de bijbel als in de koran ,el kariem, constant teksten probeert te interpreteren.

En dat sommige dingen die daar in staan niet kloppen, bijv in de bijbel; "dat de kans dat een rijke naar de hemel gaat ,net zo groot is als de kans dat een kameel door het oog van een naald kan gaan".

En over de koran ,el kariem,vertelde hij dat in de koran ,el kariem, staat dat: " als een martelaar sterft dat er dan 5 maagden op hem staan te wachten" , andere geleerden zeiden dat er oorspronkelijk 5 druiven stond i.p.v. maagden. 

Dus hij suggereerde dat bepaalde dingen verkeerd op geschreven zijn, door diegenen die de koran ,el kariem, kopieerden. 

Mijn vraag aan jullie is wat jullie van dit martelaar onderwerp denken, kan hij gelijk hebben of niet. volgens hem zijn er dikke boeken geschreven over dit onderwerp. Ik moet eerlijk bekenen dat ik van dit onderwerp niet genoeg kennis heb. 

En ik wil heel graag een discussie met deze hoog leraar hebben en ben nu opzoek naar meer informatie. Immers hij schetst een verkeerd beeld van de koran, el kariem, en dus zo ook over de Islam. 

Alvast bedankt

Groet

----------


## Onno26

> Immers hij schetst een verkeerd beeld van de koran, el kariem, en dus zo ook over de Islam


MMM, je zegt eerst weinig over het onderwerp te weten en vervolgens concludeer je dat de beste man een verkeerd beeld schept. Dat is op zijn minst vreemd. 

Misschien is jouw beeld wel verkeerd, hij heeft er immers waarschijnlijk meer verstand van?

----------


## ricknick3

beste onno de koran is gechreven in een soort rijm zodat het beter blijft hangen in het begin werd die letterlijk uit het hoofd geleerd door de moslims en later is deze opgesvreven ik ken persoonlijk ook stukken tekst uit de koran . de koran is nooit in de loop van de tijd veranderd omdat mensen hem gewoon uit het hoofd leerden en zo doorgaven .De bijbel en de tora zijn niet in een gedicht vorm geschreven en zijn in de loop der tijd veranderd zie de dode zee rollen tientallen jaren geleden werden delen van de bijbel in palastina gevonden en deze zijn ongeveer 2000 jaar oud die teksten zoals jeremia kloppen niet met de huidige bijbel teksten en tora sommige stukken ontbreken ,DE DODE ZEE ROLLEN zijn het beste bewijs dat de tora teksten en de bijbel teksten in de loop van tijd zijn veranderd .

----------


## ricknick3

beste onno de koran is gechreven in een soort rijm zodat het beter blijft hangen in het begin werd die letterlijk uit het hoofd geleerd door de moslims en later is deze opgesvreven ik ken persoonlijk ook stukken tekst uit de koran . de koran is nooit in de loop van de tijd veranderd omdat mensen hem gewoon uit het hoofd leerden en zo doorgaven .De bijbel en de tora zijn niet in een gedicht vorm geschreven en zijn in de loop der tijd veranderd zie de dode zee rollen tientallen jaren geleden werden delen van de bijbel in palastina gevonden en deze zijn ongeveer 2000 jaar oud die teksten zoals jeremia kloppen niet met de huidige bijbel teksten en tora sommige stukken ontbreken ,DE DODE ZEE ROLLEN zijn het beste bewijs dat de tora teksten en de bijbel teksten in de loop van tijd zijn veranderd .

----------


## ricknick3

beste onno de koran is gechreven in een soort rijm zodat het beter blijft hangen in het begin werd die letterlijk uit het hoofd geleerd door de moslims en later is deze opgesvreven ik ken persoonlijk ook stukken tekst uit de koran . de koran is nooit in de loop van de tijd veranderd omdat mensen hem gewoon uit het hoofd leerden en zo doorgaven .De bijbel en de tora zijn niet in een gedicht vorm geschreven en zijn in de loop der tijd veranderd zie de dode zee rollen tientallen jaren geleden werden delen van de bijbel in palastina gevonden en deze zijn ongeveer 2000 jaar oud die teksten zoals jeremia kloppen niet met de huidige bijbel teksten en tora sommige stukken ontbreken ,DE DODE ZEE ROLLEN zijn het beste bewijs dat de tora teksten en de bijbel teksten in de loop van tijd zijn veranderd .

----------


## chequevera

Best Anno,

Immers hij schetst een verkeerd beeld van de koran, el kariem, en dus zo ook over de Islam 





> MMM, je zegt eerst weinig over het onderwerp te weten en vervolgens concludeer je dat de beste man een verkeerd beeld schept. Dat is op zijn minst vreemd. 
> 
> Misschien is jouw beeld wel verkeerd, hij heeft er immers waarschijnlijk meer verstand van


Ik weet dat de koran perfect is en zo ook de Islam, alleen de mens maakt fouten. Daarom ben ik er van overtuigt dat hij een verkeerd beeld schetst van de Islam.

Ik heb informatie gekeregen van een jongen die mij vertelde dat het in een hadith staat en niet in de koran, toen ik hem dit voorlegde. knikte hij en zij dat het zou kunnen en dat hij het niet wist!!!!!! 

vandaar dat ik altijd navraag doe, immers de mens is nietig en onwetend, zoals ook hiet weer blijkt.

groet

----------


## Canaris

Rick nick

Lul jij altijd zulke onzin , of ben je een beetje grappig aan het doen?

De Quamrahn Rollen aka Dode Zee rollen bevestigen kan de Bijbel is veranderd? 

Klok en Klepel verhaal waarschijnlijk , anders is zoveel onwetendheid niet te verklaren


@ Ch
Ik weet dat de koran perfect is en zo ook de Islam, alleen de mens maakt fouten. Daarom ben ik er van overtuigt dat hij een verkeerd beeld schetst van de Islam.

Ik denk dat jij denkt een boel te weten , maar gooi die geestelijke oogkleppen eens af , en begin na te denken over wat je zegt

----------


## pyella

chequevara
"Ik weet dat de koran perfect is en zo ook de Islam, alleen de mens maakt fouten. Daarom ben ik er van overtuigt dat hij een verkeerd beeld schetst van de Islam."

Dit vind ik een domme uitlating,
al is het helaas typisch voor veel moslims.
Bij veel moslims is over de koran en de islam is geen discussie mogelijk, die is perfect en dus mag je er geen kritiek op hebben.
Ik vind dat geen goede houding.
Elke beweging groeit door zelfkritiek en zelfreflectie.

Koran en bijbel zijn al heel oud en de maatschappij heeft niet stilgestaan, er zullen best wel wijze lessen te leren zijn uit de koran en uit de bijbel maar om er maar gewoon van uit te gaan dat iets perfect is is nogal achterlijk.
Verder is het natuurlijk niet zo dat informatie die niet schriftelijk wordt doorgegeven beter zou zijn dan schriftelijk doorgegeven informatie ook dat is absolute onzin.

----------


## ricknick3

Heel veel hoogleraren hebben zo weinig kennis van de islam .
dat de bijbel en de tora zijn veranderd dat is zeker zie de dode zee rollen dit zijn bijbelteksten die 2000 jaar geleden zijn geschreven en 2000 later zijn gevonden als je die teksten naast de huidige bijbel legt kloppen sommige teksten niet zoals jeremia gedeelte komen niet overeen met de bijbelteksten van 2000 jaar geleden dit zijn feiten voorbeeld: in de huidige oude testament staat ergens hij zta op een toren maar in de oude bijbel teksten staat op de toren stond een leeuw .Naast de koran heb je de hadith van de profeten die gaan over de koran .

----------


## ricknick3

Heel veel hoogleraren hebben zo weinig kennis van de islam .
dat de bijbel en de tora zijn veranderd dat is zeker zie de dode zee rollen dit zijn bijbelteksten die 2000 jaar geleden zijn geschreven en 2000 later zijn gevonden als je die teksten naast de huidige bijbel legt kloppen sommige teksten niet zoals jeremia gedeelte komen niet overeen met de bijbelteksten van 2000 jaar geleden dit zijn feiten voorbeeld: in de huidige oude testament staat ergens hij zta op een toren maar in de oude bijbel teksten staat op de toren stond een leeuw .Naast de koran heb je de hadith van de profeten die gaan over de koran .

----------


## ricknick3

Heel veel hoogleraren hebben zo weinig kennis van de islam .
dat de bijbel en de tora zijn veranderd dat is zeker zie de dode zee rollen dit zijn bijbelteksten die 2000 jaar geleden zijn geschreven en 2000 later zijn gevonden als je die teksten naast de huidige bijbel legt kloppen sommige teksten niet zoals jeremia gedeelte komen niet overeen met de bijbelteksten van 2000 jaar geleden dit zijn feiten voorbeeld: in de huidige oude testament staat ergens hij zta op een toren maar in de oude bijbel teksten staat op de toren stond een leeuw .Naast de koran heb je de hadith van de profeten die gaan over de koran .

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

Dat van die druiven heb ik ook gelezen. Dat heeft een of andere duitse "wetenschapper" beweert ervan uitgaande dat de Koran oorspronkelijk in het Aramees is neergezonden en niet in het Arabisch.

Dit terwijl er letterlijk in de Quran op verschillende plaatsten staat dat de Koran in het arabisch is neergedaald. Dus het is absolute onzin wat die leraar beweert.

----------


## Canaris

de dode zee rollen zijn bibeltexten

zo zo 
Interressant

Heb je je ooit verdiept in de dode zee rollen of lul je 1 of ander hollywood film na? 

De Qumran rolen zijn niets dergelijks

----------


## KIbnAlWaleed

"Heb je je ooit verdiept in de dode zee rollen of lul je 1 of ander hollywood film na?"

Canaris met z'n ijzersterke argumentatie.

----------


## Ronceval

> _Geplaatst door KIbnAlWaleed_ 
> *Dat van die druiven heb ik ook gelezen. Dat heeft een of andere duitse "wetenschapper" beweert ervan uitgaande dat de Koran oorspronkelijk in het Aramees is neergezonden en niet in het Arabisch.
> 
> Dit terwijl er letterlijk in de Quran op verschillende plaatsten staat dat de Koran in het arabisch is neergedaald. Dus het is absolute onzin wat die leraar beweert.*


Is het niet eigenaardig dat een boek van zichzelf moet zeggen dat het in een specifieke taal geschreven is als dat inderdaad zo is?

Het is reeds lang wetenschappelijk aangetoond dat quasi alle religieuse woorden in de koran uit het Syrisch Aramees stammen. Een lijstje uit een publicatie van Alphonse Mingana, van 1927 (met mijn excuses voor de gebrekkige transcriptie gezien de beperktheid van de beschikbare karakterset):
Kahin, Masih, Qissis, Din, Safara, Mathal, Furqan, Taghut, Rabbani, Qurban, Qiyama, Malakut, Janna, Malak, Ruh al-qudus, Nafs, Waqqara, Aya, Allah, Salla, Sama, Khat ia, Kafara, Dhabaha, Tajalla, Sabbaha, Qaddasa, Hub, Tuba.

Van dezelfde onderzoeker een lijstje van meer gewone woorden die eveneens met zekerheid uit het Syrisch Aramees stammen:
Quran, Husban, Muhaymin, Nun, Tur, Tabara, Shania, Bariyya, aqna, hanan, umm, abb, misk, maqalid, istabraq.

Het is dan ook niet verwonderlijk dat wetenschappers zoals Christoph Luxenberg de koran op die wijze willen verklaren. Hieronder enkele dingetjes op het WWW i.v.m. zijn publicatie:

http://syrcom.cua.edu/Hugoye/Vol6No1...henixHorn.html
Christoph Luxenberg (ps.) Die syro-aramaeische Lesart des Koran; Ein Beitrag zur Entschlsselung der Qura-nsprache. Berlin, Germany: Das Arabische Buch, First Edition, 2000. Pp. ix + 306, bibliography on pp. 307-311, no index. Paperback, Euros 29.70, no price available in US Dollars. ISBN 3-86093-274-8.
A central question that this investigation raises is the motivation of Uthman in preparing his redaction of the Qura-n. Luxenberg presents the two hadith traditions recounting how Uthman came to possess the first manuscript. If Luxenbergs analysis is even in broad outline correct, the content of the Quran was substantially different at the time of Muhammad and Uthmans redaction played a part in the misreading of key passages. Were these misreadings intentional or not? The misreadings in general alter the Quran from a book that is more or less harmonious with the New Testament and Syriac Christian liturgy and literature to one that is distinct, of independent origin.

http://www.uweb.ucsb.edu/~leem/Files/Qurantheories.html
Scholars Are Quietly Offering New Theories of the Koran
By ALEXANDER STILLE (NYT) 2066 words
To Muslims the Koran is the very word of God, who spoke through the Angel Gabriel to Muhammad: ''This book is not to be doubted,'' the Koran declares unequivocally at its beginning. Scholars and writers in Islamic countries who have ignored that warning have sometimes found themselves the target of death threats and violence, sending a chill through universities around the world.

http://www.corkscrew-balloon.com/02/03/1bkk/04b.html
Scholars Scrutinize the Koran's Origin
A Promise of Moist Virgins or Dried Fruit?
New York Times (and International Herald Tribune), March 4, 2002
Scholars Are Quietly Offering New Theories of the Koran
By ALEXANDER STILLE
Mr. Luxenberg has traced the passages dealing with paradise to a Christian text called Hymns of Paradise by a fourth-century author. Mr. Luxenberg said the word paradise was derived from the Aramaic word for garden and all the descriptions of paradise described it as a garden of flowing waters, abundant fruits and white raisins, a prized delicacy in the ancient Near East. In this context, white raisins, mentioned often as hur, Mr. Luxenberg said, makes more sense than a reward of sexual favors.

http://home.t-online.de/home/Christo..._am_Koran.html
Der Koran ist uns, trotz zahlreicher unterschiedlicher Lesarten, in einem weitgehend einheitlichen, aber nichts desto weniger schlechten Textzustand berliefert. Mindestens ein Fnftel seines Textes ist unverstndlich. Das bliche Verstndnis, dem dann auch die bersetzungen folgen, ist diesen Stellen von einigen mittelalterlichen Kommentatoren (mufassirn) bergestlpt worden, und zwar unter Vergewaltigung der Grammatik und der Lexikographie des Klassischen Arabisch  der Sprache, in der der Koran angeblich offenbart wurde. Weitere Stellen, die man glaubt zu verstehen, werden wahrscheinlich nicht so verstanden, wie sie ursprnglich gemeint waren. So ist es verwunderlich, da die Methoden der historisch-kritischen Textanalyse bei weitem noch nicht in dem Mae auf den Koran angewandt wurden, wie man das bei der Bibel, aber auch bei den anderen aus der Antike berlieferten Texten gewohnt ist.

http://home.t-online.de/home/Christo...nberg_Book.pdf
[PDF-file in Arabisch]

http://www.nhk.co.za/Enuus/Nuusbrokk...02/Maart_1.htm
KRITIESE GELEERDHEID EN DIE ISLAM
Dit blyk dat kritiese geleerdheid geleidelik besig is om Islamstudies en selfs die bestudering en eksegese van die Koran binne te dring - tot groot ontsteltenis van Moslem fundamentaliste. In 'n interessante artikel in The New York Times ( http://nytimes.com/2002/03/02/arts/02ISLA.html <http://nytimes.com/2002/03/02/arts/02ISLA.html> ) word ons 'n ligte oorsig gebied van di verwikkeling.

http://www.atrueword.com/index.php/a...cleview/43/1/1
On March 2, 2002 the New York Times published an article entitled Radical new views of Islam and the Origins of the Koran by Alexander Stille which ventured to introduce the derided theories of an obscure and unknown German academic by the name of Christoph Luxenberg. This man is literally unknown and whether or not this is his real name is also unknown. What is known is that he has released the first volume of a proposed two volume set entitled "Die Syrisch-Aramaeische Lesart des Koran. Ein Beitrag zur Entschluesselung der Koransprache" ("The Syro-Aramaic Reading of the Qurn. A Contribution to Decyphering the Qurnic Language"). This book attempts to propose the theory that the Qurn was originally based upon a Syro-Aramaic compilation of Christian hymns. Thus, he attempts to trace the words of the Qurn back to their ancestral Syro-Aramaic lexemes to rediscover what the Qurn truly says.

----------


## Tofele Moon

Ik heb het boek van Luxenberg gelezen, voor zover dat dan mogelijk is, want je heb een goede kennis van maar liefst 8 talen (Duits, Engels, Frans, Latijn, Grieks, Hebreeuws, Arabisch en Aramees) nodig om echt alles te begrijpen wat de man beweert.
Niet alles wat er in de populaire pers wordt beweerd over zijn boek klopt. Zo bestaat die discussie over 72 maagden of druiven maar 40 pagina's in een boek dat net iets meer dan 300 bladzijden heeft.
Ook de stelling dat de Koran in het Aramees geschreven zou zijn klopt niet. Luxenberg beweert dat de Koran is geschreven in een Arabisch dialect waarin heel veel Arameese woorden en uitdrukkingen werden gebruikt. Daarbij werd soms gebruik gemaakt van Arameese leenwoorden en leenuitdrukkingen (zoals 'downloaden' in het Nederlands), maar soms werden Arameese uitdrukkingen en woorden in het Arabisch weergegeven ('schade dat het in onze personenkrachtwagen geen rondvonk geeft').
Veel van zijn analyses van passages uit de Koran hebben niets met Aramees te maken, maar bewijzen wl dat sommige (grammaticaal of idiomatisch) lastige passages met een nt iets andere lezing perfect Arabisch zijn.
Zijn belangrijkste conclusie luidt dat er in de mondelinge overlevering van de Koran een hiaat moet hebben gezeten, vrdat hij definitief werd gecodificeerd. Die conclusie vindt hijzelf trouwens niet de belangrijkste: hijzelf vind dat hij uit zijn analyse de conclusie kan trekken dat de Koran in oorsprong een Christelijk lectionarium (een boek met schriftlezingen voor de Christelijke liturgie) is geweest.
Bij die laatste conclusie heb ik zo mijn twijfels, vooral omdat Luxenberg sterk de indruk wekt naar die conclusie toe te redeneren, terwijl hij beweert een hele andere methode (die op zich heel solide is) te hanteren. Anderzijds zijn zijn voorbeelden ter adstructie van die stelling vaak wel rg bloedstollend...

Moon

----------


## mnemo

Wat een onwetendheid over de Koran wordt hier aan de dag gelegd. De Koran is helemaal niet overgeleverd. Hij is absoluut. Als je je geschiedenislessen had gevold en opgelet had in Koran klas dan had je moeten weten dat de Koran de letterlijke woorden van God zijn en dat er door de eeuwen heen niets, maar dan ook geen letter is veranderd in de tekst. Er staat zelfs in diezelfde Koran dat als je daaraan twijfeld je de zwaarste straf krijgt opgelegd. Nog zwaarder als de straffen voor de ongelovigen.

Sura 4:82 

Do they not ponder on the Qur'an? 
Had it been from other than Allah, 
they would surely have found therein much discrepancy

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door mnemo_ 
> *Wat een onwetendheid over de Koran wordt hier aan de dag gelegd. De Koran is helemaal niet overgeleverd. Hij is absoluut. Als je je geschiedenislessen had gevold en opgelet had in Koran klas dan had je moeten weten dat de Koran de letterlijke woorden van God zijn en dat er door de eeuwen heen niets, maar dan ook geen letter is veranderd in de tekst. Er staat zelfs in diezelfde Koran dat als je daaraan twijfeld je de zwaarste straf krijgt opgelegd. Nog zwaarder als de straffen voor de ongelovigen.
> 
> Sura 4:82 
> 
> Do they not ponder on the Qur'an? 
> Had it been from other than Allah, 
> they would surely have found therein much discrepancy*


Tsja....

Het zou toch te denken moeten geven dat zo'n tekst gaat dreigen met hel en verdoemenis, dat is doorgaans toch niet echt een teken van zelfverzekerdheid....

Moon

----------


## rebil

> _Geplaatst door mnemo_ 
> *Wat een onwetendheid over de Koran wordt hier aan de dag gelegd. De Koran is helemaal niet overgeleverd. Hij is absoluut. Als je je geschiedenislessen had gevold en opgelet had in Koran klas dan had je moeten weten dat de Koran de letterlijke woorden van God zijn en dat er door de eeuwen heen niets, maar dan ook geen letter is veranderd in de tekst. Er staat zelfs in diezelfde Koran dat als je daaraan twijfeld je de zwaarste straf krijgt opgelegd. Nog zwaarder als de straffen voor de ongelovigen.
> 
> Sura 4:82 
> 
> Do they not ponder on the Qur'an? 
> Had it been from other than Allah, 
> they would surely have found therein much discrepancy*


Toch wel typisch dan dat de koran jaren na Mohammeds dood samengeraapt moest worden door zijn volgelingen. Is dat niet een beetje slordig van de profeet?

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door rebil_ 
> *Toch wel typisch dan dat de koran jaren na Mohammeds dood samengeraapt moest worden door zijn volgelingen. Is dat niet een beetje slordig van de profeet?*


Dat is op zich niet zo bijzonder. Alle openbaringsgodsdiensten hebben hun heilige schrift in een soort 'noodoperatie achteraf' moeten samenstellen en dat is ook logisch: zolang Mohammed nog leefde bleef hij openbaringen ontvangen. Dan heeft het ook weinig zin om ergens halverwege een tekst te gaan zitten opstellen als je toch al weet dat je er volgende week maandag weer stukjes tussen moet gaan knippen en plakken.

Moon

----------


## mo-gouda

DIT IS EEN VOLMAAKT BOEK, DAARAAN IS GEEN TWIJFEL, EEN RICHTSNOER VOOR DE GODVREZENDEN. (AL BAQARA DEEL 1 REGEL 3) (1:3) GODS WOORD IS WAARHEID.

----------


## idjidja

Beste gelovigen en niet gelovigen,

Voor jullie staat Idjidja en ik heb een verhaal te vertellen.
Een verhaal dat ik kwijt moet en wel aan jullie!

Het begon allemaal toen ik een kleine jongen was(6 jaar), ik had ruzie met mijn ouders en moest naar mijn kamer, voor straf de hele dag.
Ik was zo boos dat ik niet meer wist wat ik moest doen.
Ik ben natuurlijk altijd gelovig opgevoed, maar op dat moment werd ik boos op God, ik werd heel erg boos. Ik kon niets anders op dat moment dan lelijke dingen opschrijven over God en Hem de schuld geven van mijn straf. Zo goed en slecht als dat ging schreef ik dit op in een oud verfrommeld stripboek.
Ik verstopte het boek, en dagen later kreeg ik verschrikkelijke spijt van wat ik had gedaan. Ik was me toen dus al diep bewust van God en was ervan overtuigd dat ik hem had gekwetst met wat ik had gedaan.

Jaren en jaren later(25 jaar) raakte ik verstrikt met mezelf, het geloof, deze wereld, het onrecht en mijn liefde voor mensen.
Ik kon voor mijn gevoel niet verder leven zonder een positieve bijdrage te leveren aan deze wereld. Ik had het gevoel dat ik moest gaan lezen uit de heilige schrift, ik wilde wijs worden, ik wilde een rode draad volgen ide mijn en mijn mede mensen gelukkig zou maken.

Ik ben begonnen met het lezen van de Christelijke bijbel, zomaar, uit belangstelling, om ook dat te weten, om een juist inzicht te krijgen, noem maar op. Ik heb de bijbel van begin tot einde nu meerdere malen gelezen. In het begin vond ik het erg moeilijk, moeilijk omdat ik te veel letterlijk nam, en moeilijk omdat ik het gevoel kreeg dat ik het allemaal verkeerd deed in het leven.

Ik kwam er eigenlijk achter dat het oude testament vrijwel gelijk is aan een groot deel van de Koran, maar dat het nieuwe testament het boek is dat belangrijk is voor de mensen van nu.
Het beschrijft een wonderlijk verhaal over de Zoon van God die zijn leven geeft voor ons en voor hen die nog komen moeten. Nu schrijft de Koran ook over Jezus maar niet dat hij de zoon van God was. Wanneer je de oude geschriften erop naleest dan doet Jezus volgens de Koran meer wonderen dan de profeet Mohamed, Jezus wordt zelfs erg gewaardeerd.

Toen kwam ik in een fase waarin ik niet begreep waarom er vanuit islam zoveel haat oprijst tegen het Christendom terwijl de profeet Jezus in de Koran zelfs genoemd wordt als een heilige profeet. Ik zeg absoluut niet dat dit overal gebeurd, maar eigelijk wordt er hier een Profeet uit eigen boek bestreden, dit klopte niet en maakte mij erg nieuwschierig
naar de reden van dit alles.

Volgens de Bijbel is Jezus de enige zoon van God, zijn komst was voorspeld door het oude testament, talloze malen,(ook in de Koran) en zijn disipelen hebben tot stervens toe zijn woord verkondigd.
Door deze gebeurtenissen ben ik een Christen geworden en sterk ik me nog iedere dag door het Woord.
Het woord is Goed en ik zou niets liever willen dat velen van jullie (misschien stiekem) gewoon voor de gezonde orde ook eens zouden lezen wat ik las, ik ben ervan overtuigd dat het je zal sterken, hoe moeilijk de situatie ook zal zijn met je familie en vrienden(vandaar stiekem)

Maktub

Idjidja

----------


## Hikmet

> _Geplaatst door chequevera_ 
> *Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Gisteren tijdens een college, had een hoogleraar het over hermeneutiek, interpretatieleer.
> Hij vertelde daarbij dat men in de bijbel als in de koran ,el kariem, constant teksten probeert te interpreteren.
> 
> En dat sommige dingen die daar in staan niet kloppen, bijv in de bijbel; "dat de kans dat een rijke naar de hemel gaat ,net zo groot is als de kans dat een kameel door het oog van een naald kan gaan".
> 
> En over de koran ,el kariem,vertelde hij dat in de koran ,el kariem, staat dat: " als een martelaar sterft dat er dan 5 maagden op hem staan te wachten" , andere geleerden zeiden dat er oorspronkelijk 5 druiven stond i.p.v. maagden. 
> ...



Even terugkomend op de vraag van chequevera, 


De volgende tekst of bewering staat nergens vermeld binnen de Koran. 

--> " als een martelaar sterft dat er dan 5 maagden op hem staan te wachten"


Dus graag eerst kijken of iets in de Koran vermeld wordt, dan pas vragen. 

Gr. Hikmet.

----------


## tram8

ALs de koran absoluut is dan hebben wij op deze aarde een groot probleem !!!!!!!

De moslimse plaatsvervangingsgedachte beweert dat de hele bijbelse geschiedenis van Isral en het christendom islamitische geschiedenis is. Dat alle profeten, koningen van Isral en Judea, en Jezus, moslims waren. Dat de mensen van het Boek deze stelling durven uit te dagen is voor een islamitische theoloog intolerante arrogantie. Joden en christenen zijn dus onteigend van hun Heilige Geschriften en hun verzoeningsleer.

Dit is gevaarlijke stelling van de koran.

----------


## Hikmet

> _Geplaatst door tram8_ 
> *ALs de koran absoluut is dan hebben wij op deze aarde een groot probleem !!!!!!!
> 
> De moslimse plaatsvervangingsgedachte beweert dat de hele bijbelse geschiedenis van Isral en het christendom islamitische geschiedenis is. Dat alle profeten, koningen van Isral en Judea, en Jezus, moslims waren. Dat de mensen van het Boek deze stelling durven uit te dagen is voor een islamitische theoloog intolerante arrogantie. Joden en christenen zijn dus onteigend van hun Heilige Geschriften en hun verzoeningsleer.
> 
> Dit is gevaarlijke stelling van de koran.*


  :Smilie:  Wat bedoel je met gevaarlijk? Als iets waar is dan is het waar. Je gaat toch niet iets verzwijgen omdat je denkt dat het gevaarlijk is. 

En gevaar is geschapen door de SCHEPPER. Voor de SCHEPPER bestaat geen gevaar. Koran bestaat alleen maar uit woorden van de SCHEPPER. 

Gr. Hikmet.

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door Hikmet_ 
> *Even terugkomend op de vraag van chequevera, 
> 
> De volgende tekst of bewering staat nergens vermeld binnen de Koran. 
> 
> --> " als een martelaar sterft dat er dan 5 maagden op hem staan te wachten"
> 
> Dus graag eerst kijken of iets in de Koran vermeld wordt, dan pas vragen. 
> 
> Gr. Hikmet.*


Klopt, Luxenberg beweert ook iets heel anders, namelijk dat _wa zawwajnahum bi hurin inin_, 'En Wij zullen hen met schone meisjes die grote, mooie ogen hebben, verenigen' in Q 44:54 gelezen moet worden als _wa rawwahnahum bi hurin inin_ 'wij zullen hen laten uitrusten onder voortreffelijke witten'. _Bi_ is hier verstaan in Aramese zin 'onder', 'temidden van' en dat maakt de Arabische lezing _rawwahnahum_ (twee punten verschil) mogelijk.
Die 'voortreffelijke witten' werkt ongeveer zoals 'een blonde rakker' in het Nederlands een biertje kan beschrijven: het slaat volgens hem op voortreffelijke druiven. Voor het gebruik van het woord 'witte' in de betekenis van 'druif' geeft hij parallellen in zowel het Arabisch als in het Aramees. Vervolgens gaat hij alle andere passages waarin de _hurin inin_ voorkomen op dezelfde manier te lijf.
Er heeft dus nooit iemand beweerd dat er 5 (of 72) maagden voor martelaren in de Koran staan.

Moon

----------


## tram8

En gevaar is geschapen door de SCHEPPER. Voor de SCHEPPER bestaat geen gevaar. Koran bestaat alleen maar uit woorden van de SCHEPPER.  

Gr. Hikmet.

Het gevaar is de verdeeldheid die hierdoor gecrieerd wordt tussen mensen met een ander geloofsovertuig. Jij zegt dat de koran de waarheid is maar dat is jouw waarheid waarin jij (geloofd). Deze waarheid is niet universeel. De waarheid van de islaam is net zo discutable als elke religieuze waarheid, want de absolute kracht van de waarheid berust op bewijsmatriaal die geen enkel geloof kan leveren. 
Ik begrijp de impasse van deze discussie, omdat je nou eenmaal de inhoud van de koran niet kan veranderen. Maar wat je wel kan doen is de zaken een beetje te relativeren en waarheid als een van de waarheden te beschouwen en niet de absolute waarheid.

----------


## Knollebol

> _Geplaatst door chequevera_ 
> 
> Ik weet dat de koran perfect is en zo ook de Islam, alleen de mens maakt fouten. 
> 
> ..., immers de mens is nietig en onwetend, zoals ook hiet weer blijkt.


Mag ik uit de eerste zin concluderen dat jij niet gelooft? De essentie van geloof is immers dat je niet zeker weet maar er op vertrouwt dat het waar is. 

Voorts is, zoals je zelf al zegt, de mens onwetend, dus gesteld dat de koran en de islam perfect zijn; wie zegt mij dat jouw interpretatie (of welke andere interpretatie van wie dan ook) daarvan juist is? Immers, ook de koran is een boek/verhaal/openbaring die door mensen genterpreteerd moet worden. 

Kortom, zeker weten is onmogelijk. Enkel en alleen vanwege het feit dat wij maar nietige en onwetende mensen zijn. Wie zegt zeker te weten is ofwel jahweh/god/allah zelf of heeft niet goed nagedacht.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Heel veel hoogleraren hebben zo weinig kennis van de islam .
> dat de bijbel en de tora zijn veranderd dat is zeker zie de dode zee rollen dit zijn bijbelteksten die 2000 jaar geleden zijn geschreven en 2000 later zijn gevonden als je die teksten naast de huidige bijbel legt kloppen sommige teksten niet zoals jeremia gedeelte komen niet overeen met de bijbelteksten van 2000 jaar geleden dit zijn feiten voorbeeld: in de huidige oude testament staat ergens hij zta op een toren maar in de oude bijbel teksten staat op de toren stond een leeuw .Naast de koran heb je de hadith van de profeten die gaan over de koran .*


Maar stukken over David en psalmen wel!!!! hoe oud is de Islam??????? wacht maar over 1000 jaar, kijk nu al om je heen en zie hoe men de Islam alom anders uitlegt en beziet, kun je nagaan over 1000 jaar! Dan is die totaal niet meer te herkennen van het orgineel! dan valt de bijbel nog wel mee! 

salerno

----------


## Gulan

Beste zuster chequevera,

Ik wil je een ding zeggen(voor de zekerheid): laat je niet in twijfel brengen door verdwaalden.
In de volgende aya staat dat de Koran inderdaad in het Arabisch is neergezonden:

In naam van God, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.  

hfdst 12. Yousuf, 2: Wij hebben het geopenbaard - als de Arabische Koran- opdat je mag begrijpen. 
Arabisch:      

In een aantal andere aya's in de Koran zijn ook de woorden 'Qur'anana Arabi'yan' gebruikt, maar de vertaling van deze zijn 'duidelijke oordeel of - openbaring of - taal' . Deze Aya's zijn:

hfdst 13. Ar-Ra'd, 37. 
hfdst 20. Ta' Ha', 113. 
hfdst 39. Az-Zomar, 28.
hfdst 41. Fussilat, 3.
hfdst 46. Al-Ah'qaaf, 12.

Beste Onno26, Canaris, pyella en Ronceval: 

hebben jullie ooit wel eens minstens n hoofdstuk uit de Koran gelezen? well, I guess no. Ga dan maar eerst zelf de Koran lezen en kijken waar het allemaal overgaat en inhoudt, het gaat namelijk niet alleen maar over het geloof. En ga alsjeblieft niet blindelings praatjes van een of ander 'wetenschapper' na roepen. 

En uiteindelijk reciteer ik de volgende aya's uit de Heilige Koran:

61. As-Saff, 8: Zij wensen Allah's licht door hun mond te doven, maar Allah zal Zijn licht vervolmaken, hoewel de ongelovigen er afkerig van zijn. 

40. Ghafir, 14. Roept alleen God aan, oprecht zijnde in gehoorzaamheid tot Hem, hoewel de ongelovigen er tegen zijn.  

Wassalaam, Go.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Gulan_ 
> *Beste zuster chequevera,
> 
> Ik wil je een ding zeggen(voor de zekerheid): laat je niet in twijfel brengen door verdwaalden.
> In de volgende aya staat dat de Koran inderdaad in het Arabisch is neergezonden:
> 
> In naam van God, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.  
> 
> hfdst 12. Yousuf, 2: Wij hebben het geopenbaard - als de Arabische Koran- opdat je mag begrijpen. 
> ...

----------


## Knollebol

> _Geplaatst door Gulan_ 
> Beste zuster chequevera,
> 
> Ik wil je een ding zeggen(voor de zekerheid): laat je niet in twijfel brengen door verdwaalden.


Ik zou juist willen zeggen; integendeel. 

Waarbij onderscheid gemaakt kan worden tussen 2 soorten twijfel.
1. Bestaat jahweh/god/allah?
2. Wat wordt bedoeld met de tekst in het heilige boek?

Zoals ik reeds eerder zei; de essentie van geloof is nu juist dat je niet zeker bent maar er op vertrouwt dat het wel zo is. Twijfel overwinnen dus. Zonder twijfel geen geloof. 

En verder acht ik het raadzaam om nooit iemand te geloven omdat ie zegt dat het zo is. Of omdat het in de krant staat. Of omdat het in de koran staat. Of whatever. Zelfs mij niet. Altijd twijfelen en zelf nadenken. En dan doen of laten wat je goed acht.

----------


## Big G

> _Geplaatst door mo-gouda_ 
> *DIT IS EEN VOLMAAKT BOEK, DAARAAN IS GEEN TWIJFEL, EEN RICHTSNOER VOOR DE GODVREZENDEN. (AL BAQARA DEEL 1 REGEL 3) (1:3) GODS WOORD IS WAARHEID.*


Ja, zo kun je natuurlijk alles bewijzen.


Wat hier staat is waar, want alles wat hier staat is waar.

Ik heb altijd gelijk, want als ik iets heb, dan is het gelijk.

----------


## Ronceval

Ik zoek nog steeds waar de oorspronkelijke koran bewaard wordt. De oudste complete gedateerde versie die ik heb kunnen localiseren dateert van het jaar 1002, dat is 400 jaar na de feiten.

De oudste fragmenten dateren van ca 750/800 en dat is nog altijd vele generaties na de gebeurtenissen.

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door Ronceval_ 
> *Ik zoek nog steeds waar de oorspronkelijke koran bewaard wordt. De oudste complete gedateerde versie die ik heb kunnen localiseren dateert van het jaar 1002, dat is 400 jaar na de feiten.
> 
> De oudste fragmenten dateren van ca 750/800 en dat is nog altijd vele generaties na de gebeurtenissen.*


Volgens mij zitten er tussen de Sanaa manuscripten wel degelijk complete Korans die ouder zijn. Het alleroudste is inderdaad een fragment (zie plaatje).

Moon

----------


## Ronceval

> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *Volgens mij zitten er tussen de Sanaa manuscripten wel degelijk complete Korans die ouder zijn. Het alleroudste is inderdaad een fragment (zie plaatje).
> 
> Moon*


Ik heb nog niets gelezen over complete versies, wel over de mogelijkheid dat er oudere fragmenten tussen zitten. De moslimse autoriteiten weigeren elk onderzoek dat de juiste ouderdom van de documenten aan het licht zou kunnen brengen. Wel hebben de Duitse wetenschappers Puin en von Bothmer gedaan gekregen dat de stukken konden gecopierd worden en de tekst voor onderzoek beschikbaar is.

Wat zeker is, is dat er afwijkingen zijn met de huidige officile versie. Otman en Omar lijken hun werk dus niet helemaal goed gedaan te hebben ...

Een zoektocht op het WWW naar _koran Puin Sana_ levert onder meer volgende resultaten op:
http://amalid.com/Islam/Yemeni_Ancie...anic_Texts.htm
http://www.theatlantic.com/issues/99jan/koran.htm
http://www.prophetofdoom.net/pod_sm2.pdf
http://www.muslimedia.com/archives/f...rientalist.htm
http://www.meervrijheid.nl/index.htm...angsgeloof.htm
http://members.cox.net/galatians/islam.htm

Enkele quotes van deze laatste pagina:
Some of the parchment pages in the Yemeni hoard seemed to date back to the seventh and eighth centuries A.D., or Islam's first two centuries - they were fragments, in other words, of perhaps the oldest Korans in existence. What's more, some of these fragments revealed small but intriguing aberrations from the stand Koranic text. Such aberrations, though not surprising to textual historians, are troublingly at odds with the orthodox Muslim belief that the Koran as it has reached us today is quite simply the perfect, timeless, and unchanging Word of God. . . . What the Yemeni Korans seems to suggest, Puin began to feel, was an evolving text rather than simply the Word of God as revealed in its entirety to the Prophet Muhammad in the seventh century A.D. 

Toby Lester 

--
So many Muslims have this belief that everything between the two covers of the Koran is just God's unaltered word. They like to quote the textual work that shows the Bible has a history and did not fall straight out of the sky, but until now the Koran has been out of this discussion. The only way to break through this wall is to prove that the Koran has a history too. The Sana'a fragments will help us do that. 

Gerd-R. Puin 

--
The impact of the Yemeni manuscripts is still to be felt. Their variant readings and verse orders are all very significant. Everybody agrees on that. These manuscripts say that the early history of the Koranic texts is much more of an open question than many have suspected: the text was less stable, and therefore had less authority, than has always been claimed. 

Andrew Rippin 

--
To historicize the Koran would in effect delegitimize the whole historical experience of the Muslim community. The Koran is the charter for the community, the document that called it into existence. And ideally though obviously not always in reality Islamic history has been the effort to pursue and work out the commandments of the Koran in human life. If the Koran is a historical document, then the whole Islamic struggle of fourteen centuries is effectively meaningless. 

R. Stephen Humphreys 

--
There is no hard evidence for the existence of the Koran in any form before the last decade of the seventh century. 

Michael Cook

--
My idea is that the Koran is a kind of cocktail of texts that were not all understood even at the time of Muhammad. Many of them may even be a hundred years older than Islam itself. Even within Islamic traditions there is a huge body of contradictory information, including a significant Christian substrate; one can derive a whole Islamic anti-history from them if one wants. 

Gerd-R. Puin

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door Ronceval_ 
> *Ik heb nog niets gelezen over complete versies, wel over de mogelijkheid dat er oudere fragmenten tussen zitten. De moslimse autoriteiten weigeren elk onderzoek dat de juiste ouderdom van de documenten aan het licht zou kunnen brengen. Wel hebben de Duitse wetenschappers Puin en von Bothmer gedaan gekregen dat de stukken konden gecopierd worden en de tekst voor onderzoek beschikbaar is.
> 
> Wat zeker is, is dat er afwijkingen zijn met de huidige officile versie. Otman en Omar lijken hun werk dus niet helemaal goed gedaan te hebben ...
> 
> Een zoektocht op het WWW naar koran Puin Sana levert onder meer volgende resultaten op:
> *


Dan heb je de leukste link gemist:

Graf von Bothmer H.C., Ohlig K.H., Puin G.R. 1999: Neue Wege der Koranforschung in: magazin forschung 1, 33-46. (http://www.uni-saarland.de/verwalt/k.../Neue_Wege.pdf)

Ik heb n keer een korte emailcorrespontendie met Puin gevoerd. Hij verzekerde me dat er in de Sanaa-manuscripten geen tekstvarianten voorkwamen die niet ook al uit andere handschriften bekend waren. Orthodoxe moslims hebben dus al langer reden tot zorg.

Het probleem zit hem denk ik niet zozeer in de vele tekstvarianten in de Koran, maar in de tekstvarianten die we van de Bijbel kennen. In sommige kringen binnen de Islam wordt de Bijbelse tekstkritiek met beide handen aangegrepen om te bewijzen dat de Bijbel is 'gecorrumpeerd' of 'vervalst'. Dat de gemiddelde Nestle-Aland daar nauwelijks aanwijzingen voor levert, wordt even vergeten.
Nu blijkt dat ook de Koran 'een geschiedenis' heeft (mooie formulering trouwens), komen die associaties van 'corruptie' en 'vervalsing' meteen bovendrijven.
Dat is toch meer een probleem dat moslims voor zichzelf zullen moeten oplossen. Christenen is het ook gelukt...

Moon

----------


## tram8

Om te beginnen wil ik eerst mededelen dat ik hier een hypothese een wetenschappelijke, te falsifiren stelling uiteenzet. Het is absoluut geen aanval op de islaam.

Opzoek naar de oudere exemplaar van de koran.

Ik vroeg mij af of de koran niet een soort aangepaste samenvatting is van wat er in het Oude en Nieuwe Testament is verkondigd. De islaam is als laatste religie gekomen in het midden oosten. Mekka waar de islaam als eerst werd geopenbaard was een stad met verscheidene religie's. Het zou goed mogelijk kunnen zijn dat het uitgangspunt van de islaam is gebaseerd op de destijdse religies. Ik weet dat de koran beweerd dat het Oude en Nieuwe testament gecorrumpeerd zijn c.q vervalst, Deze bewering is naar mijns inziens ook niet gek als je het in de context plaatst. Want om andere religie's te overrulen moet je wel op de proppen komen met een stevig en een overtuigend verhaal om zieltjes te winnen. Het oudere exemplaar zou mogelijk de bijbel kunnen zijn. (Het blijft een stelling)

Een oudere exemplaar van de koran(mocht die ooit gevonden worden en tegenstrijdig blijkt te zijn met de huidige koran) zegt net zoveel als de huidige exemplaar want dit is weer te weerleggen met een heleboel argumenten die het oudere exemplaar verwerpt en corrumpeerd. 

Conclusie : geloof zit tussen je oren en niet in de boeken.

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door tram8_ 
> *Om te beginnen wil ik eerst mededelen dat ik hier een hypothese een wetenschappelijke, te falsifiren stelling uiteenzet. Het is absoluut geen aanval op de islaam.
> 
> Opzoek naar de oudere exemplaar van de koran.
> 
> Ik vroeg mij af of de koran niet een soort aangepaste samenvatting is van wat er in het Oude en Nieuwe Testament is verkondigd. De islaam is als laatste religie gekomen in het midden oosten. Mekka waar de islaam als eerst werd geopenbaard was een stad met verscheidene religie's. Het zou goed mogelijk kunnen zijn dat het uitgangspunt van de islaam is gebaseerd op de destijdse religies. Ik weet dat de koran beweerd dat het Oude en Nieuwe testament gecorrumpeerd zijn c.q vervalst, Deze bewering is naar mijns inziens ook niet gek als je het in de context plaatst. Want om andere religie's te overrulen moet je wel op de proppen komen met een stevig en een overtuigend verhaal om zieltjes te winnen. Het oudere exemplaar zou mogelijk de bijbel kunnen zijn. (Het blijft een stelling)
> 
> Een oudere exemplaar van de koran(mocht die ooit gevonden worden en tegenstrijdig blijkt te zijn met de huidige koran) zegt net zoveel als de huidige exemplaar want dit is weer te weerleggen met een heleboel argumenten die het oudere exemplaar verwerpt en corrumpeerd. 
> 
> Conclusie : geloof zit tussen je oren en niet in de boeken.*


Ik begrijp niet helemaal wat je bedoelt. Wat is nu precies je hypothese? En hoe wil je hem dan falsifiren? Dat is ook belangrijk.

Met je conclusie ben ik het trouwens roerend eens!

Moon

----------


## tram8

> Ik begrijp niet helemaal wat je bedoelt. Wat is nu precies je hypothese? En hoe wil je hem dan falsifiren? Dat is ook belangrijk.


Mijn stelling duidt op een veronderstelling die te falsifiren is. Een hypothese is altijd te verwerpen door middel van argumentatie. Het falsifiren laat ik aan anderen over.

Een syllogisme in de context van destijds.

(1)
- Boeken worden geschreven 
- Koran is een boek 
- Koran is dus geschreven

(2)
- Alles wat geschreven wordt kan vervalst worden
- Koran is geschreven
- Koran kan vervalst worden

(3)
- Alles wat vervalst kan worden kan als waar worden aangenomen
- koran kan vervalst worden
- Koran wordt als waar aangenomen

(4)
- Alles wat als waar wordt aangenomen is waar
- koran wordt als waar aangenomen 
- koran is waar

(5)
-Alles wat waar is kan niet worden verworpen
-Koran is waar
-Koran kan niet worden verworpen

mijn stelling is niet meer dan een verduidelijking van wat geloof precies in houdt. Het heeft niets te maken met waarheid in de zin van bewijs. Het is wat men als waarheid aanneemt en geloofd. daarom zeg ik ook dat geloof tussen je oren zit en niet in de boeken.

----------


## sloopkogel

> _Geplaatst door chequevera_ 
> * 
> 
> Ik weet dat de koran perfect is en zo ook de Islam. 
> *


Nou, leg maar eens uit hoe perfect de Koran en de Islam is....
De Koran is gewoon jatwerk uit het O.T en N.T geweest van onze vriend Mohammed. 
Maar.....leg maar eens uit......waaruit blijkt het perfecte.....
Ik kan je in iedergeval honderden, zoniet duizenden dingen laten horen wat er NIET aan deugd.......

----------


## sloopkogel

> _Geplaatst door tram8_ 
> * Daarom zeg ik ook dat geloof tussen je oren zit en niet in de boeken.*



En hoe komt dat dan tussen je oren terecht?
Juist.....door je opvoeding ( indoctrinatie ten top )....

----------


## sloopkogel

> _Geplaatst door tram8_ 
> *Ik vroeg mij af of de koran niet een soort aangepaste samenvatting is van wat er in het Oude en Nieuwe Testament is verkondigd.*


Je hebt het helemaal bij het rechte eind......

----------


## Ronceval

> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *Dan heb je de leukste link gemist:
> 
> Graf von Bothmer H.C., Ohlig K.H., Puin G.R. 1999: Neue Wege der Koranforschung in: magazin forschung 1, 33-46. (http://www.uni-saarland.de/verwalt/k.../Neue_Wege.pdf)
> ...*


Hartelijk dank voor deze uitermate interessante referentie!

----------


## Ronceval

> _Geplaatst door tram8_ 
> *...Ik vroeg mij af of de koran niet een soort aangepaste samenvatting is van wat er in het Oude en Nieuwe Testament is verkondigd. De islaam is als laatste religie gekomen in het midden oosten. Mekka waar de islaam als eerst werd geopenbaard was een stad met verscheidene religie's. Het zou goed mogelijk kunnen zijn dat het uitgangspunt van de islaam is gebaseerd op de destijdse religies. Ik weet dat de koran beweerd dat het Oude en Nieuwe testament gecorrumpeerd zijn c.q vervalst, Deze bewering is naar mijns inziens ook niet gek als je het in de context plaatst. Want om andere religie's te overrulen moet je wel op de proppen komen met een stevig en een overtuigend verhaal om zieltjes te winnen. Het oudere exemplaar zou mogelijk de bijbel kunnen zijn. (Het blijft een stelling)...*


Tram8 (bij ons wordt dat gebruikt voor een octogenarius!), je brengt enkele interessante stellingen naar voor.

Er bestaan nogal wat vraagtekens bij de ontstaansgeschiedenis van de islam. Sommigen volgen de officile islamitische leer die ontwikkeld is tussen 800 en 1000 na Christus, en die wil dat de islam ontstaan is door de acties van een profeet die in Mekka en later in Medina leefde. Er is echter geen enkele contemporaine onafhankelijke bron die dat kan bevestigen. Zo bestaat er een theorie dat de islam eerder in de omgeving van Kufa is ontstaan, of nog in Syri.

Dat bepaalde oude joodse en christelijke schrifturen gecorrumpeerd waren is correct.Een christelijke sekte beweerde dat de heilige drievuldigheid bestond uit God de Vader, God de Zoon, en de Moeder Maagd. Dit concept vindt je ook terug in de islamitische geschriften.

Het zal waarschijnlijk onmogelijk zijn van de juiste ontstaansgeschiedenis van de islam, en van de koran, te achterhalen omdat alle oudere bronnen werden vernietigd.

----------


## worm

> _Geplaatst door chequevera_ 
> *Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Gisteren tijdens een college, had een hoogleraar het over hermeneutiek, interpretatieleer.
> Hij vertelde daarbij dat men in de bijbel als in de koran ,el kariem, constant teksten probeert te interpreteren.
> 
> En dat sommige dingen die daar in staan niet kloppen, bijv in de bijbel; "dat de kans dat een rijke naar de hemel gaat ,net zo groot is als de kans dat een kameel door het oog van een naald kan gaan".
> 
> En over de koran ,el kariem,vertelde hij dat in de koran ,el kariem, staat dat: " als een martelaar sterft dat er dan 5 maagden op hem staan te wachten" , andere geleerden zeiden dat er oorspronkelijk 5 druiven stond i.p.v. maagden. 
> ...


allah zegt in de koraan duidelijk dat deze in duidelijke arabische taal is geschreven.
die kritiek met druiven gedoe, is afkomstig uit een interpertatie rekening houdend met de betekenis van maagden in het oude aramees taal.
maagdje is een druif in die taal.
met andere woorden volkomen onzin.
als de koran zelf zegt ikben in het arabische geschreven en er komt er iemand zeggen dat je de betekenis van de arabische woord maagdje eigelijk in een andere taal moet gaan zoeken. dat klinkt pas vreemd.

----------


## tram8

sta eens bij stil wat het wel niet inhoudt.

GOD de ONTWERPER de REGISSUER en de SCHEPPER van all het leven in all haar schoonheid, de aller machtigste opperwezen die boven alles is geheven belooft aan zijn schepsels 5 maagden (waarom niet 100), als zij hun leven voor hem op offeren door zich op te blazen en onschuldige burgers te doden. (Ik krijg er een slappe lach van) Als dit in de koran staat is het een grove belediging voor de schepping van god die blijkbaar zo wanhopig naar overtuigde moslims is, dat hij dit soort beloftes noodgedwongen moet doen aan deze miezirige wezens die in zijn schepping niet eens een druppel in de ocean voorstellen. is dit niet een degredatie van god ? de eenvoudige god die net als een mens redeneerd !!!!!!!

Waarom 5 maagden en niet 10 kilo goud. Meschien omdat de mannen van toen zo oversekst waren dat 5 maagden interessanter leek dan 10 kilo goud. Dit moet god wel geweten hebben dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ik weet zelf niet of het in de koran staat. Ik ga het uitzoeken en kom er op terug.

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door worm_ 
> *allah zegt in de koraan duidelijk dat deze in duidelijke arabische taal is geschreven.
> die kritiek met druiven gedoe, is afkomstig uit een interpertatie rekening houdend met de betekenis van maagden in het oude aramees taal.
> maagdje is een druif in die taal.
> *


Nee hoor. Kijk even verder hierboven. Daar staat een bijdrage waarin ik uitleg hoe die passage zo wordt gelezen. Alle woorden in de 'druiven'-versie zijn nog steeds Arabisch, behalve het voorzetsel bi-, dat je in het Aramees kunt lezen als 'onder/temidden van'.
Voor de rest: zie aldaar.

Moon

----------


## Ronceval

Alles wat ik hier schrijf is in duidelijk Nederlands zodat er niet aan kan getwijfeld worden.

----------


## Knollebol

> _Geplaatst door Ronceval_ 
> *Alles wat ik hier schrijf is in duidelijk Nederlands zodat er niet aan kan getwijfeld worden.*


Euh, duidelijk belgisch dan toch wel. :-)

----------


## tram8

Een interessante uiteenzetting over de islaam (lees het aandachtig)


http://burner.usenet-replayer.com/faq/nl.religie.html .

----------


## tram8

sorry iets fout gegaan.

hier nog een keer

http://burner.usenet-replayer.com/faq/nl.religie.html

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door tram8_ 
> *Mijn stelling duidt op een veronderstelling die te falsifiren is. Een hypothese is altijd te verwerpen door middel van argumentatie. Het falsifiren laat ik aan anderen over.
> 
> Een syllogisme in de context van destijds.
> 
> (1)
> - Boeken worden geschreven 
> - Koran is een boek 
> - Koran is dus geschreven
> ...


De fout zit in (3). De juiste conclusie moet daar zijn:
- Koran *kan* als waar worden aangenomen

Moon

----------


## ibrahiem

> _Geplaatst door tram8_ 
> *sta eens bij stil wat het wel niet inhoudt.
> 
> GOD de ONTWERPER de REGISSUER en de SCHEPPER van all het leven in all haar schoonheid, de aller machtigste opperwezen die boven alles is geheven belooft aan zijn schepsels 5 maagden (waarom niet 100), als zij hun leven voor hem op offeren door zich op te blazen en onschuldige burgers te doden. (Ik krijg er een slappe lach van) Als dit in de koran staat is het een grove belediging voor de schepping van god die blijkbaar zo wanhopig naar overtuigde moslims is, dat hij dit soort beloftes noodgedwongen moet doen aan deze miezirige wezens die in zijn schepping niet eens een druppel in de ocean voorstellen. is dit niet een degredatie van god ? de eenvoudige god die net als een mens redeneerd !!!!!!!
> 
> Waarom 5 maagden en niet 10 kilo goud. Meschien omdat de mannen van toen zo oversekst waren dat 5 maagden interessanter leek dan 10 kilo goud. Dit moet god wel geweten hebben dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ik weet zelf niet of het in de koran staat. Ik ga het uitzoeken en kom er op terug.*







fout 1: een echte martelaar is niet iemand die zich opblaast en zo zelfmoord pleegt (wat een zonde is) een martelaar is iemand die sterft tijdens het VERDEDIGEN van zijn geloof gewoon op het slagveld en niet doormiddel van een zelfmoordaanslag deze vorm van martelaarschap is nooit beschreven in de Qur'aan of Hadieth en het lijkt me daarom nog steeds een zonde om op deze manier zelfmoord te plegen en zo ook onschuldige mensen die jou niet aanvallen te vermoorden.

Maar onthoud dit is slechts mijn mening en Allah (SWT) weet het het beste.

fout 2: je lacht om Allah (SWT).

fout 3: Allah (SWT) hoeft niks te beloven, omdat de mensen dan zijn bevelen volgen want Allah (SWT) bepaalt wie zijn bevelen volgt. Als Allah (SWT) iets belooft dan belooft hij dat als gunst voor de mensen die zijn bevelen opvolgen.

fout 4: je verbaasd je erover dat Allah (SWT) weet vijf maagden een grotere beloning voor de mens is dan tien kilo goud (wat moet je trouwens met tien kilo goud in het paradijs), maar Allah (SWT)weet alles van wat er in het hart van de mensen zit.

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door ibrahiem_ 
> *fout 2: je lacht om Allah (SWT).*


Nee. Hij lacht om het beeld dat sommige van Allah schetsen.




> _Geplaatst door ibrahiem_ 
> *fout 3: Allah (SWT) hoeft niks te beloven, omdat de mensen dan zijn bevelen volgen want Allah (SWT) bepaalt wie zijn bevelen volgt. Als Allah (SWT) iets belooft dan belooft hij dat als gunst voor de mensen die zijn bevelen opvolgen.*


Maar de mensen die zijn bevelen niet opvolgen kunnen daar dan toch niks aan doen?




> _Geplaatst door ibrahiem_ 
> *fout 4: je verbaasd je erover dat Allah (SWT) weet vijf maagden een grotere beloning voor de mens is dan tien kilo goud (wat moet je trouwens met tien kilo goud in het paradijs), maar Allah (SWT)weet alles van wat er in het hart van de mensen zit.*


Nu we het daar toch over hebben: wat moet je met maagden in het paradijs?

Moon

----------


## Hamza-T

> Nu we het daar toch over hebben: wat moet je met maagden in het paradijs?


Wat denk je?

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Wat denk je?*


  :cheefbek:  Ontmaagden????  :cheefbek:  Nou, daar wordt je vrolijk van???? Ik denk dat dit meer iets Menselijks is, en helemaal mannelijk om zoiets te wensen en willen dan dat Allah de almachtige zich met zulke kleine dingen bezig zal houden!?

salerno

----------


## Hamza-T

Allah (swt) weet wat er in de harten van de mensen (dus ook mannen) is, en kent hun verlangens.
Wat moet men dan wensen, iets onmenselijks?
Een man heeft een voortplantingsinstinct, het celibaat is zelfkastijding.
Plus je verdraait het weer, de Koran zelf omschrijft deze maagden, en die zijn niet voor iedere moslimman toegankelijk.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Allah (swt) weet wat er in de harten van de mensen (dus ook mannen) is, en kent hun verlangens.
> Wat moet men dan wensen, iets onmenselijks?
> Een man heeft een voortplantingsinstinct, het celibaat is zelfkastijding.
> Plus je verdraait het weer, de Koran zelf omschrijft deze maagden, en die zijn niet voor iedere moslimman toegankelijk.*



Hamza,

Als je bij Allah mag komen ben je geen mens meer, ben je niet meer van vlees en bloed, dus heb je ook die menselijke (dierlijke) verlangens van voorplantingsdrift niet, en zo bedoelde ik het!

Je bent dan mens af! Je lichaam vergaat tot stof maar je "ziel" blijft voortleven, hoe had je dat in gedachten gehad?

salerno

----------


## Hamza-T

Hoe kom jij nou weer op die ideeen?

In de Koran staat dat je op de dag des oordeels herschapen word, en dat het vlees je botten weer bekleed.
Lijkt me aardig duidelijk toch?



> (dierlijke) verlangens van voorplantingsdrift


Omdat dieren dit ook hebben wil het nog niet zeggen dat dit een dierlijk iets is, je kan dit zo bevredigen dat je superieur aan de dieren bent maar ook zo dat je inferieur aan ze word.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door chequevera_ 
> *Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Gisteren tijdens een college, had een hoogleraar het over hermeneutiek, interpretatieleer.
> Hij vertelde daarbij dat men in de bijbel als in de koran ,el kariem, constant teksten probeert te interpreteren.
> INTERPRETEREN IS MENSENWERK!
> 
> En dat sommige dingen die daar in staan niet kloppen, bijv in de bijbel; "dat de kans dat een rijke naar de hemel gaat ,net zo groot is als de kans dat een kameel door het oog van een naald kan gaan".
> DUS DE RIJKE MOET ZIJN GELD VOOR ZIJN DOOD OPMAKEN OF WEGGEVEN DAN IS ALLES OKE? IK DACHT DAT ER ANDERE CRITERIA GOLDEN?
> ...

----------


## schoolverpl.

Kan iemand mij vertellen of dit echt serieus genomen wordt van die maagden?
Waar zouden die vandaan moeten komen? Worden die daar speciaal voor geschapen? Of hebben die allemaal ook ouders en willen die ouders dan niet dat die meisjes ook gewoon trouwen en gelukkig worden met man en kinderen?
Waar komt toch die wens/gedachte vandaan om beloond te worden met al die maagden? Wat als die martelaar al op aarde een gezin heeft, verheugd hij zich dan ook op die maagden? Is zijn vrouw dan ook blij voor hem. Hij is dan wel dood en mijn kinderen zijn wees! Maar....! Hij heeft vijf maagden!
Vrouwelijke martelaren krijgen vijf knapen?
Overigens zijn die maagden dus kennelijk in de kortste tijd geen maagd meer, worden ze dan ververst?
Sorrie voor de zwart/wit tekst maar ik kan gewoon niet begrijpen dat men dit WIL geloven.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door schoolverpl._ 
> *Kan iemand mij vertellen of dit echt serieus genomen wordt van die maagden?
> Waar zouden die vandaan moeten komen? Worden die daar speciaal voor geschapen? Of hebben die allemaal ook ouders en willen die ouders dan niet dat die meisjes ook gewoon trouwen en gelukkig worden met man en kinderen?
> Waar komt toch die wens/gedachte vandaan om beloond te worden met al die maagden? Wat als die martelaar al op aarde een gezin heeft, verheugd hij zich dan ook op die maagden? Is zijn vrouw dan ook blij voor hem. Hij is dan wel dood en mijn kinderen zijn wees! Maar....! Hij heeft vijf maagden!
> Vrouwelijke martelaren krijgen vijf knapen?
> Overigens zijn die maagden dus kennelijk in de kortste tijd geen maagd meer, worden ze dan ververst?
> Sorrie voor de zwart/wit tekst maar ik kan gewoon niet begrijpen dat men dit WIL geloven.*


Is ook zelfs in mijn visie heeeeeel onbegrijpelijk, dus ik vind het niet vreemd dat jij het onbegrijpelijk en vreemd vindt, is heel paradoxaal en niet van deze tijd in mijn opinie!

salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Is ook zelfs in mijn visie heeeeeel onbegrijpelijk, dus ik vind het niet vreemd dat jij het onbegrijpelijk en vreemd vindt, is heel paradoxaal en niet van deze tijd in mijn opinie!
> 
> salerno*


Sta ik helemaal achter. 
Vorige keer een docu gezien over Palestijnse zelfmoordenaars. 
Ouders zijn als de dood voor de ronselaars. Drukken hun kinderen op het hart er vandaan te blijven. Die Jihaad-organisaties voeren een schrikbewind en roeien alles en iedereen uit die het niet met hen eens is. Vrijheidstrijders? Onderdrukkers zijn het!
En dan het woord strijders alleen al, gadverdamme. Strijders blazen geen onschuldige vrouwen en kinderen op die op weg zijn naar school of naar hun werk. Strijders moeten strijden tegen andere strijders.
Dat Moslims die hier wonen zich er nog toe aangetrokken voelen vind ik helemaal onbegrijpelijk. Gigantische antireclame voor de Islam. 
Voor 1 keer sluit ik mij, wat deze groep betreft aan bij de hersenlozen: eruit allemaal en wel direct.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Sta ik helemaal achter. 
> Vorige keer een docu gezien over Palestijnse zelfmoordenaars. 
> Ouders zijn als de dood voor de ronselaars. Drukken hun kinderen op het hart er vandaan te blijven. Die Jihaad-organisaties voeren een schrikbewind en roeien alles en iedereen uit die het niet met hen eens is. Vrijheidstrijders? Onderdrukkers zijn het!
> En dan het woord strijders alleen al, gadverdamme. Strijders blazen geen onschuldige vrouwen en kinderen op die op weg zijn naar school of naar hun werk. Strijders moeten strijden tegen andere strijders.
> Dat Moslims die hier wonen zich er nog toe aangetrokken voelen vind ik helemaal onbegrijpelijk. Gigantische antireclame voor de Islam. 
> Voor 1 keer sluit ik mij, wat deze groep betreft aan bij de hersenlozen: eruit allemaal en wel direct.*


  :Smilie:  Ben ik even blij  :Smilie:  Maar om een hele groep nu voor "hersenloze" uit te maken vind ik ook niet kunnen, het zijn geen hersenloze, het zijn mensen net als jij en ik, maar die angst hebben omdat ze het niet begrijpen, voor ons is het al soms niet meer te volgen wat de moslimbroeders en zusters doen, laat staan voor hen die niets weten van het moslim geloof en al die ellende in de wereld zien waar "moslims" bij betrokken zijn, wij zullen het geen moslims vinden, maar zij zien dat verschil niet, en om nu te verwachten dat alleen al hier in Nederland 15 miljoen mensen dan maar even de Koran moeten gaan leren om het te begrijpen is wel erg ver, wie van ons hier kent de Bijbel of de Thora etc.???? terwijl wij in principe in een "christelijk" land wonen??! dit bedoel ik dus, wees niet al te scherp in je oordeel jhier over!

salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * Ben ik even blij  Maar om een hele groep nu voor "hersenloze" uit te maken vind ik ook niet kunnen, het zijn geen hersenloze, het zijn mensen net als jij en ik, maar die angst hebben omdat ze het niet begrijpen, voor ons is het al soms niet meer te volgen wat de moslimbroeders en zusters doen, laat staan voor hen die niets weten van het moslim geloof en al die ellende in de wereld zien waar "moslims" bij betrokken zijn, wij zullen het geen moslims vinden, maar zij zien dat verschil niet, en om nu te verwachten dat alleen al hier in Nederland 15 miljoen mensen dan maar even de Koran moeten gaan leren om het te begrijpen is wel erg ver, wie van ons hier kent de Bijbel of de Thora etc.???? terwijl wij in principe in een "christelijk" land wonen??! dit bedoel ik dus, wees niet al te scherp in je oordeel jhier over!
> 
> salerno*


Beste Salerno,

Wellicht heb ik mij niet goed uitgedrukt. Miscommunucatie denk ik.
Wat ik bedoel is hetvolgende:
Moslims die hier in Nederland wonen en zodanig geradicaliseerd zijn dat zij open staan voor de Jihad, en dus daadwerkelijk bereid zijn tot actie over te gaan ben ik liever kwijt dan rijk.
Ik denk/hoop dat ik het dan over een handjevol mensen heb. 
Hersenloos is wellicht een verkeerde uitdrukkeing, beter is gehersenspoeld.
Mijn scherpe reactie komt voort uit de volgende gedachte:
Moslims die leven onder erbarmelijke omstandigheden veroorzaakt door onderdrukking die nauwelijks te doorbreken is kan ik nog enigzins volgen. Ik zie het dan als een wanhoopsdaad.
Maar Moslims die hier in Nederland leven in omstandigheden die vele malen beter zijn, in vergelijking met hun eerder genoemde geloofsgenoten, dienen zich te houden aan democratrische middelen om aandacht voor hun zaak te vragen.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Beste Salerno,
> 
> Wellicht heb ik mij niet goed uitgedrukt. Miscommunucatie denk ik.
> Wat ik bedoel is hetvolgende:
> Moslims die hier in Nederland wonen en zodanig geradicaliseerd zijn dat zij open staan voor de Jihad, en dus daadwerkelijk bereid zijn tot actie over te gaan ben ik liever kwijt dan rijk.
> Ik denk/hoop dat ik het dan over een handjevol mensen heb. 
> Hersenloos is wellicht een verkeerde uitdrukkeing, beter is gehersenspoeld.
> Mijn scherpe reactie komt voort uit de volgende gedachte:
> ...


  :hihi:  Kijk en hier ben ik het dus helemaal mee eens, is nu helemaal duidelijk, bedankt!  :hihi:  

salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * Kijk en hier ben ik het dus helemaal mee eens, is nu helemaal duidelijk, bedankt!  
> 
> salerno*


Zie het belang om te blijven communiceren! Zou eens meer op grotere schaal moeten gebeuren.

----------


## salerno

Ook hier ben ik het helemaal mee eens, gaat goed mensen??!!!!!


> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Zie het belang om te blijven communiceren! Zou eens meer op grotere schaal moeten gebeuren.*


  :haha:   :ole:  

salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Ook hier ben ik het helemaal mee eens, gaat goed mensen??!!!!!   
> 
> salerno*


Tjonge wat een harmonie? Zullen we trouwen?  :Iluvu:

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Tjonge wat een harmonie? Zullen we trouwen? *



ja, ik wil! hahahaha


salerno  :zwaai:

----------


## Catholic angel

7. "Islamieten zijn democratisch en vreedzaam".
Weer een onjuistheid. Het zijn juist de islamitische landen waar mensenrechten
ernstig worden geschonden (rapportages mensenrechtenorganisaties en -organen).
De meeste islamitische landen hebben niet eens een democratisch bestuursvorm
maar berusten nog op oude paternalistische systemen. Daarnaast blokkeert de
meerderheid via het politiek besluitvormingsproces telkens beslissingen ten
gunste van de rechten van minderheden (bijv. Turkije). Een kenmerk van
democratie is dat juist rekening wordt gehouden met de rechten van de
minderheid. De meerderheid collectiviseert zich meestal in islamitische dan wel
sterk nationalistische partijen. Deze meerderheid is veelal mogelijk doordat ze
breed worden gesteund door de (rechtse) bevolking van het land. En vervolgens
hypocriet verkondigen dat men als islamiet vreedzaam is tegenover anderen en die
respecteren. Islamieten in Nederland laten een sterke binding zien met de
rechtse partijen uit het thuisland.
Hierbij zijn we nog niet eens ingegaan op vormen van islamitisch extremisme.

Dit stond op de faq deze link werd elders geplaatst.

Hierbij wil ik inderdaad even regaeren op 
het feit dat het wel zo is waar de islam is inderdaad niet samengaat met de mensen die er wonen.
Mijn vraag aan moslims hoe kan het inderdaad de islamitisch cultuur zichzelf kenmerkt door al die elende????

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *7. "Islamieten zijn democratisch en vreedzaam".
> Weer een onjuistheid. Het zijn juist de islamitische landen waar mensenrechten
> ernstig worden geschonden (rapportages mensenrechtenorganisaties en -organen).
> De meeste islamitische landen hebben niet eens een democratisch bestuursvorm
> maar berusten nog op oude paternalistische systemen. Daarnaast blokkeert de
> meerderheid via het politiek besluitvormingsproces telkens beslissingen ten
> gunste van de rechten van minderheden (bijv. Turkije). Een kenmerk van
> democratie is dat juist rekening wordt gehouden met de rechten van de
> ...


In veel Islamitische landen zijn de machthebbers, door kolonisatie of latere machtspolitiek van het westen in het zadel geholpen.
Ik wil daarmee niet zeggen dat Moslims in bijv. Iran het zelf wel goed doen. Maar jij moet niet zeggen dat het iets van de Islam is. Ken je geschiedenis.
In zuid-oost-Azie zijn verschillende landen die overwegend Islamitisch zijn waar de economie goed draaid en de mensenrecht gerespecteerd worden. Niet alleen naar Arabieren kijken. Dat zijn niet de enige Moslims.
Ik hoop van harte dat je wat minder algemener gaat worden en zaken wat beter gaat benoemen i.p.v. al het slechte op een godsdienst af te wentelen. 
Uiteindelijk maken mensen er een zooitje van. Niet het geloof. Wil je een paar Christelijke voorbeelden?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *ja, ik wil! hahahaha
> 
> 
> salerno *


Ha die Ins,

Ik dacht dat wij deze topic de nek om gedraaid hadden met ons laatste bericht.
Wij maken nu een geintje, maar de Koran is toch duidelijk in het trouwen met niet Moslims? = Niet toegestaan toch?

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ha die Ins,
> 
> Ik dacht dat wij deze topic de nek om gedraaid hadden met ons laatste bericht.
> Wij maken nu een geintje, maar de Koran is toch duidelijk in het trouwen met niet Moslims? = Niet toegestaan toch?*




 :wow:  Ik ben Ins niet hoor!!!! en Hoezo, ben jij geen Moslim dan?????  :giechel:  

salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> * Ik ben Ins niet hoor!!!! en Hoezo, ben jij geen Moslim dan?????  
> 
> salerno*


Oeps sorry hoor Salerno. 
Nee ik ben geen Moslim. Was je dat nog niet opgevallen?

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Oeps sorry hoor Salerno. 
> Nee ik ben geen Moslim. Was je dat nog niet opgevallen?*



Tuurlijk wel joh!!! Geintje!!!!

Maar ik kom uit een gezin met 2 verschillende geloven EN culturen, dus voor mij maakt het niet uit of iemand wel of geen moslim is , ik heb een fantastisch voorbeeld dat het heel goed kan, indien je maar respect hebt voor elkaar en elkaars geloof, de liefde voor elkaar en voor God maakt het geheel compleet, zolang hij maar goed is van hart en geen verkeerde dingen doet, als ik zou moeten kiezen tussen een moslim die alles doet wat God verboden heeft en nog meer en een niet moslim die een en al goedheid is dan kies ik voor die niet moslim. maar is die moslim een goede man, die liberaal is en toch gelovig, dan is het prima!

salerno

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *Tuurlijk wel joh!!! Geintje!!!!
> 
> Maar ik kom uit een gezin met 2 verschillende geloven EN culturen, dus voor mij maakt het niet uit of iemand wel of geen moslim is , ik heb een fantastisch voorbeeld dat het heel goed kan, indien je maar respect hebt voor elkaar en elkaars geloof, de liefde voor elkaar en voor God maakt het geheel compleet, zolang hij maar goed is van hart en geen verkeerde dingen doet, als ik zou moeten kiezen tussen een moslim die alles doet wat God verboden heeft en nog meer en een niet moslim die een en al goedheid is dan kies ik voor die niet moslim. maar is die moslim een goede man, die liberaal is en toch gelovig, dan is het prima!
> 
> salerno*


Vind ik een hele gezonde kijk. Dus ons huwelijk kan gepland worden?
 :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Vind ik een hele gezonde kijk. Dus ons huwelijk kan gepland worden?
>       *



Yessssssssss, hahahahahahaha

----------


## Hamza-T

Salerno je laat jezelf weer eens van je wackste kant zien.

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Salerno je laat jezelf weer eens van je wackste  kant zien.*


he, Hamza, Sinbad hahahaha wat bedoel je nu eigenlijk met wackste ???

Of begrijp je een grapje niet???

salerno  :strik:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door salerno_ 
> *he, Hamza, Sinbad hahahaha wat bedoel je nu eigenlijk met wackste ???
> 
> Of begrijp je een grapje niet???
> 
> salerno *


Oooooooo is het een grapje?  :frons:

----------


## pietjebelll

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door chequevera_ 
[B]Hallo allemaal,

Gisteren tijdens een college, had een hoogleraar het over hermeneutiek, interpretatieleer.
Hij vertelde daarbij dat men in de bijbel als in de koran ,el kariem, constant teksten probeert te interpreteren.

En dat sommige dingen die daar in staan niet kloppen, bijv in de bijbel; "dat de kans dat een rijke naar de hemel gaat ,net zo groot is als de kans dat een kameel door het oog van een naald kan gaan".

En over de koran ,el kariem,vertelde hij dat in de koran ,el kariem, staat dat: " als een martelaar sterft dat er dan 5 maagden op hem staan te wachten" , andere geleerden zeiden dat er oorspronkelijk 5 druiven stond i.p.v. maagden. 

Dus hij suggereerde dat bepaalde dingen verkeerd op geschreven zijn, door diegenen die de koran ,el kariem, kopieerden. 

Mijn vraag aan jullie is wat jullie van dit martelaar onderwerp denken, kan hij gelijk hebben of niet. volgens hem zijn er dikke boeken geschreven over dit onderwerp. Ik moet eerlijk bekenen dat ik van dit onderwerp niet genoeg kennis heb. 

En ik wil heel graag een discussie met deze hoog leraar hebben en ben nu opzoek naar meer informatie. Immers hij schetst een verkeerd beeld van de koran, el kariem, en dus zo ook over de Islam. 

Alvast bedankt

[QUOTE]
over die bijbeltext kan ik je wel wat vertellen.
Jezus had het over een smal poortje in de muur van Jeruzalem, dat bekend stond als "het oog van de naald", het ging er dus over dat een kameel heel moeilijk door dit poortje kwam, omdat het een eng en smal poortje is.
het heeft dus niets te maken met een echte naald.

----------


## Ben7

kijk Salerno, sommige mensen bedoelen het echt serieus en kunnen teleurgesteld worden dan.

voor superdick

psalm 118:8
Het is beter bij de HERE te schuilen 
dan op mensen te vertrouwen; 

haha, het is nog waar ook

----------


## salerno

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *kijk Salerno, sommige mensen bedoelen het echt serieus en kunnen teleurgesteld worden dan.
> 
> voor superdick
> 
> psalm 118:8
> Het is beter bij de HERE te schuilen 
> dan op mensen te vertrouwen; 
> 
> haha, het is nog waar ook*



 :brozac:  sorry hoor!

salerno

----------

